# Micheldever RAF Fuel Depot (Pic Heavy)



## Harry (Jun 4, 2011)

During the Second World War, an oil storage depot was built in Micheldever with railway siding connections. The depot was built into the hillside to protect it from hostile activity during World War 2, and saw little use after the war. 

The depot isn't as extensive as it once was, and feels deserted since a local branch of Shell Petroleumm stopped distributing fuel from the site around 15 years ago, however over the last few months the sidings have been used to store railway carriages and reels of cable have been dotted around the yard.

Thoroughly enjoyed my visit in the sun today...


----------



## Bunker Bill (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice pic's, looks like you had a good day out


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 4, 2011)

I like the look of this place a lot.Good set of shots too.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 4, 2011)

This is a superb find. Well done to you! Fantastic images


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 4, 2011)

yes a good report. i took a locomotive in here many moons ago (1986) its changed quite a bit since then. . as a matter of interest, would you haappen to recal what the red sign on the round bolted door said in pic no. 11 ?

thanks


----------



## Harry (Jun 4, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> yes a good report. i took a locomotive in here many moons ago (1986) its changed quite a bit since then. . as a matter of interest, would you haappen to recal what the red sign on the round bolted door said in pic no. 11 ?
> 
> thanks



Yes, "Quality Controlled Stores".


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 4, 2011)

Son Of Bill said:


> Yes, "Quality Controlled Stores".
> 
> Here is a close up i took of it.



ERM THANKS... but i meant a different picture, its no problem i was just curious. (the one with the round sealed cover with about 20 bolts around it and a red painted rectangle sign being held there by 2 of the bolts)


----------



## Harry (Jun 4, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> ERM THANKS... but i meant a different picture, its no problem i was just curious. (the one with the round sealed cover with about 20 bolts around it and a red painted rectangle sign being held there by 2 of the bolts)



Sorry, mis-read your post and yes i did get a closer shot.


----------



## hydealfred (Jun 5, 2011)

Very very very nice - you beat me to it I've been meaning to go here for a while.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 6, 2011)

Really like the look of this. Excellent find, Son of Bill.


----------

